
A Betrayal - jbegley
https://features.propublica.org/ms-13/a-betrayal-ms13-gang-police-fbi-ice-deportation/
======
commandlinefan
Well... that couldn't possibly have been more biased.

~~~
mkstowegnv
Generally it is best to be explicit in your opinions. I liked the article
(longform and all) and don't know what bias you are talking about.

